# Miniteich auf Balkon



## michi(72) (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben,  
ich bin zwar jetzt schon eine kleine Weile registriert, aber habe bisher nur durchgeschaut und mir Anregungen zu meinem Teich geholt. Ich habe mir vor knapp zwei Wochen nun endlichen meinen kleinen Miniteich auf dem Balkon zusammengestellt. Er hat ein Volumen von ca. 60 - 70 l. Nun meine Fragen, die Ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt. Ich habe meine Seerose, ein Gras, __ Pfeilkraut und einen Minirohrkolben in solche Pflanzkörbe gesetzt. Nun stellte ich gestern fest, dass die Wurzeln nun schon aus dem Korb herauskommen. Aber da drum herum ist ja kein Substrat, was nun? Ich kann die Pflänzchen ja nicht als in größere Körbe setzen. 

Dann noch etwas. Das Wasser ist noch schön klar. Aber auf dem Substrat in den Pflanzkörben und am Rand des Kübels sind grüne Algen oder so etwas. Kann oder soll ich da was gegen machen?  

Lieben Gruß und schon mal ein Danke
Michi


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich auf Balkon*

Hallo Michi,

das die Wurzeln ihr Gefäß verlassen ist nicht bedenklich, eher normal und schadet den Pflanzen auch nicht. Gerade bei Gräsern kannst du irgendwann an diesen Stellen auch die Senker abnehmen. Also kein Grund zur Sorge.

Das die Algen kommen ist auch mehr oder weniger normal. Da müssen alle mal durch, so wie es aussieht hast du auch ausreichend Pflanzen in dem kleinen Teich, auch solche die genug Nährstoffe vertilgen. Einfach mal abwarten, bislang seh ich da keinen Handlungsbedarf 

Viel Spass noch mit deinem kleinen Zimmer/Balkon Teich

Grüße Phil


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich auf Balkon*

Hallo Michi,

auch von mir :Willkommen2 in der Miniteichabteilung der Teichverrückten-Selbsthilfegruppe.

Mein Vorredner(-schreiber) hat schon alles gesagt.

Also - viel Spaß mit und bei uns!


----------



## Eugen (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich auf Balkon*



			
				michi(72) schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Fragen, die Ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt. Ich habe meine Seerose, ein Gras, __ Pfeilkraut und einen Minirohrkolben in solche Pflanzkörbe gesetzt. Nun stellte ich gestern fest, dass die Wurzeln nun schon aus dem Korb herauskommen. Aber da drum herum ist ja kein Substrat, was nun? Ich kann die Pflänzchen ja nicht als in größere Körbe setzen.



Entweder deine Pflanzen sind schon so gut gewachsen,oder die Körbe waren zu klein.
Die Pflanzen holen sich über die Wurzeln die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.
Also erstmal so lassen. 



> Dann noch etwas. Das Wasser ist noch schön klar. Aber auf dem Substrat in den Pflanzkörben und am Rand des Kübels sind grüne Algen oder so etwas. Kann oder soll ich da was gegen machen?



Auch das ist in Ordnung.
Algen in einem Mini sind kaum zu vermeiden.
Wenn sie überhand nehmen, einfach abfischen.


PS.  Was hast du für ein Substrat genommen ?

Hoffentlich keine "Teicherde" . 


EDIT :  oops,da waren gleich drei am Schreiben


----------



## michi(72) (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich auf Balkon*

Das ist aber lieb von Euch, dass ihr mir so schnell helft!!!!  
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob die Körbe zu klein sind, aber ich dachte, die reichen aus. Naja mal schaun. 
Als Substrat habe ich leider schon Teicherde genommen aber gemischt mit Spielsand im Verhältnis 1:2. 
Als Sauerstoffpflanzen habe ich __ Wasserpest und glaube irgendwas mit __ Tannen.... gekauft. Als Schwimmpflanzen habe ich noch Schwimmfarn, eine Wasserhyazinthe und eine __ Seekanne. So ist meine Bepflanzung. Gedüngt habe ich keine Pflanze bisher, sollte ich das noch tun?


----------



## michi(72) (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich auf Balkon*

Habe ich eben ganz vergessen zu fragen, was sind denn Senker? :crazy


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich auf Balkon*

Hallo Michi,

Senker sind Ableger, die eine eigene Wurzel bilden.

Teicherde mit Sand ist vertretbar (meine Meinung - s. auch https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16672 )

Und hab ich ganz vergessen: WAS IST MIT FOTOS????


----------

